# Help-My Ovation Legend needs 4 Frets



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

I need to get about 4 frets replaced as the strings have groved them pretty good. I play at church or at retirement homes but I am not a professional...

My guitar is about 35 years old and I took it to a Guitar Store. They said I needed 4 frets and a realingment of all frets? All this is new to me. The cost to me would be ~ $225.

Any suggestions? I live out Hwy 290 area and probably have limited guitar shops out here.

Thanks

Pick >///>


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

*Fret repair*

*Try this guy. *



*Neil Sargent Guitar Repair*










3 reviews 

Category: Shopping Musical Instruments & Teachers Musical Instruments & Teachers [Edit] 
909 Thompson St
Houston, TX 77007
Neighborhoods: Washington Corridor, The Heights
(713) 869-2588


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

*Fret repair*

I know this is a little late but try Pace guitar repair. These guys seem pretty good.http://www.paceguitarrepair.com/


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Rawpower said:


> I know this is a little late but try Pace guitar repair. These guys seem pretty good.http://www.paceguitarrepair.com/


I agree either Ron Pace or me. Ron is great but you will miss your instrument.


----------

